# IBC lizard pit



## RoryBreaker (Feb 15, 2019)

Heres a build thread on my first attempt at converting an IBC (Intermediate Baulk Container) to a pit for Cunningham's Skinks.

I have been meaning to get around to converting one of these for awhile.

Second hand they can found on gumtree, produce stores or at dealers. I got mine for $80 and it was previously used for shampoo chemicals. A decent scrub out and it will be fine as a pit.

First job was to grab the angle grinder with a cutting disk to cut the top third off. The top I'll end up using for native fish.

My ibc was ribbed, so I fastened the plastic sides to the frame with tek screws.

To be continued.....















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

I forgot to take pictures of a couple of steps.

Anyway, I like my pits to have lids (I don't trust my local wildlife not to poach my stuff). With that in mind, I secured a frame made from aluminium tubing with qublok corners to the frame of the IBC. I found the tubing left too many gaps so I doubled up with another layer of tubing around the outside. Silconed any small gaps underneath the overhang inside. Then another frame for the lid was made to fit inside. Mouse wire was affixed to the lid frame with some tek screws, and the wire got painted black straight from a can. I got lucky with my lid dimensions as the wire required comes in 900mm wide or 1200mm, the 900mm fit perfectly without any trimming. 

Installed some handles.

I also had a few sheets of polycarbonate lying around and decided to mount them around the cage. I'm hoping to limit the UV degradation to the plastic.

Next is to drill the base for some drainage and to install some slide locks on the lid.

To be continued....











Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks for posting this  I'm enjoying seeing the progression  Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## chloe.j.f (Feb 17, 2019)

Following! [emoji4]


----------



## mrkos (Feb 17, 2019)

I built one for my turtles 5 years ago and they are still in there today with good healthy water chemistry levels


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 22, 2019)

I drilled a heap of holes through the base and added mixed river gravel. 

A trip to the local landscape supplies for some besser brick cage furniture. Bargain at $2.60 each. My other Egernias love these bricks. I plan to bury these under more rocks and logs. 

To be continued..


















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 24, 2019)

those besser blocks are ideal for crevice skinks


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Feb 24, 2019)

Besser blocks are ideal for creating habitat hides / refuges for all sorts of wild skinks, I have a couple dozen along the bottom of the boundary fences in my back yard, some with plastic selfwatering pots and troughs on top of them, the skinks love them.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 25, 2019)

All done. Skinks added. I will try and get some pics of the happy family once they have settled in.











Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick-Sneddon (Mar 5, 2019)

This looks bloody awesome - great stuff, mate.

I need to do this for my cunninghams ASAP!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 5, 2019)

Quite the family in here, mum & dad, some yearlings left over from last season and this season's kids.

The trick with outdoor pits is to give the skink different thermal options. 

All up I guess its cost me $200.

















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benno87 (Mar 5, 2019)

Love the set up mate bloody awesome. Looks like the skinks are lovin it too. Good on ya


----------

